
How cell phones of spring breakers who flouted coronavirus warnings were tracked - psychanarch
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/04/tech/location-tracking-florida-coronavirus/index.html
======
hilbert42
As noble a cause as this current phone tracking may be, I'll continue to do
what I've always done long before the outbreak of the corona virus, which
mostly is to not take my phone with me at all whilst I'm out and about. If for
some reason I have to then I do so with it switched off and only switch it on
if or when I need to make a call (nothing's that important that callers can't
wait, and anyway they can leave messages).

Frankly, I'm perplexed why people are so utterly obsessed with and hopelessly
addicted to their mobile phones. Ask yourselves what you did before you had a
mobile phone and you'll have to answer that you actually managed life quite
well (or you wouldn't be here).

So did the rest of the world. We built the world as we know it today mostly
without fixed telephones—from ancient Egyptians to Rome to the American
Empire, and during the 20th Century we had no trouble screwing the world up
big-time by organizing two world wars with ruthless efficiency, the great
depression and the Cold War and, at times, we even advanced the human
condition—and we did all this _without_ the aid of mobile phones let alone a
smart ones.

Of course, the obvious weakness in the 'Big-Brother' tracking everyone
scheme—especially if there's a risk of heavy fines or sanctions for
violators—is for everyone to just simply turn the damn things off before they
leave home. Then, as with drink driving laws, the _State_ will only catch and
fine truly hardened addicts.

